# apple tv supporte t'il la 3D?



## cyrpen (25 Novembre 2010)

bonjour,
je possede une tv 3D et un apple tv, et je me demandais si l'apple tv etait capable de lire les films 3D que j'ai sur mon ordinateur?
a votre avis???


----------



## r e m y (25 Novembre 2010)

Ben si tu as tout le matériel et les fichiers..... pourquoi n'essaies-tu pas?


----------

